
Is this the world's first blog post? - OoTheNigerian
http://web.archive.org/web/19990220104843/dsiegel.com/diary/august.30.95.html
======
ljf
Apparently they were going a year before that:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blog>

